# Diffney Quiz 2008



## ACA (10 Dec 2008)

Anyone having a go this year?

[broken link removed]


----------



## sandrat (10 Dec 2008)

oh Nooooo we spent ages on this last year!


----------



## ACA (10 Dec 2008)

Either I'm getting thicker as time passes..... or it's a lot harder this year


----------



## MrMan (10 Dec 2008)

I have gotten 30 and am fading fast, there are some very tough ones alright


----------



## shaking (10 Dec 2008)

I've got 31 and seem to have ground to a halt!!


----------



## Smashbox (10 Dec 2008)

I'm on 28, feeling very stupid right now!


----------



## ACA (10 Dec 2008)

I wouldn't Smashbox - I've not got 3, 11 and a whole load of teens....got 34 in total


----------



## Smashbox (10 Dec 2008)

Maybe we can all help eachother!

I definatly need a hand right now!


----------



## ACA (10 Dec 2008)

Give me a couple of numbers that you're stuck on so...


----------



## Smashbox (10 Dec 2008)

I have some teens, maybe I could help you out.

I'm completly confused by 5. A, B, O, AB. The 4 B G.

Also I think number 42 is about Usein Bolt, something about his 100m win maybe, but I dunno the exact phrase they mean!


----------



## Smashbox (10 Dec 2008)

Oh and I'm up to 40 now!


----------



## ACA (10 Dec 2008)

A, B, O, AB. The 4 blood groups


----------



## Smashbox (10 Dec 2008)

Thank you, ACA

I'm up to 51 with your answer 

Any I can help you with?!


----------



## sandrat (10 Dec 2008)

usain bolt olympic 100 metres gold medalist?


----------



## Smashbox (10 Dec 2008)

Thanks Sandrat!

I couldnt make out if it was supposed to be an O or a 0 for that question!

I have 53 now, so only 9 more to go!

I was a little lazy and left it aside for awhile, but the rest are stumping me right now.


----------



## sandrat (10 Dec 2008)

I only have 8 left!


----------



## Smashbox (10 Dec 2008)

Would you like a hand with any?

These are what I'm stuck on....

 3. M : E 2 A
18. the 7 B of D F M
23. the 4th E is the P
25. 10,000 M
37. 3 L L from K
43. 5 C in C
47. T (A 20th - M 20th)
57. 2008 M E the H C
60. 500 M by the P


----------



## sandrat (10 Dec 2008)

Smashbox said:


> Would you like a hand with any?
> 
> These are what I'm stuck on....
> 
> ...


 
I need
*15.* S U 2: the S
*26.* 1st W. 8 p.m. to M
*28.* 60 M of S E
*31.* the B, the N and the S, the 3 S
*36.* the 10 L T of I
37. 3 L L from K
43. 5 C in C


----------



## Smashbox (10 Dec 2008)

sandrat said:


> I need
> *15.* S U 2: the S - STEP UP 2 : THE STREETS
> *26.* 1st W. 8 p.m. to M : FIRST WATCH 8PM - MIDNIGHT
> *28.* 60 M of S E : 60 MEMBERS OF SENATE ?
> ...


----------



## sandrat (10 Dec 2008)

seanad eireann?


----------



## sam h (10 Dec 2008)

5 c in c....5 counties in connaught

God bless your patience !!


----------



## ACA (10 Dec 2008)

you are both far brainier than me...I'm sitting in the corner rocking with a glass of wine in one hand and a cigarette in the other. Think this quiz will put me into therapy!! lol


----------



## sandrat (10 Dec 2008)

I will go with 5 counties in connaught although I also had in my mind 5 cards in cribbage but former is better.


----------



## Smashbox (10 Dec 2008)

Thanks everyone.

ACA, too much wine will defo not help!

Anything you need a hand with?

So right now I'm stuck on :

 3. M : E 2 A
18. the 7 B of D F M
23. the 4th E is the P
25. 10,000 M
37. 3 L L from K
7. T (A 20th - M 20th)
57. 2008 M E the H C
60. 500 M by the P


----------



## Smashbox (10 Dec 2008)

Scratch 47.

I just figured that out.


----------



## Hoagy (10 Dec 2008)

3. M : E 2 A                  Madagascar:Escape to Africa
18. the 7 B of D F M       the seven branches of Diffney for men
23. the 4th E is the P     the fourth estate is the press
25. 10,000 M                10,000 men
37. 3 L L from K             3 lovely lasses from Kimmage
7. T (A 20th - M 20th)    Taurus (April 20-May 20)
57. 2008 M E the H C      2008 Munster win the Heineken Cup
60. 500 M by the P                                                       500 miles by the Proclaimers


----------



## sandrat (10 Dec 2008)

didn't i give those already?


----------



## sandrat (10 Dec 2008)

3 lovely lassies from kimmage thats the last one!


----------



## MrMan (11 Dec 2008)

ACA said:


> I wouldn't Smashbox - I've not got 3, 11 and a whole load of teens....got 34 in total



11. 40 licks by the rolling stones


----------



## Caveat (11 Dec 2008)

Is it me or are they  more wilfully obscure than normal this time?


----------



## Smashbox (11 Dec 2008)

Hoagy said:


> 3. M : E 2 A Madagascar:Escape to Africa


 
How bad is it that I work in a cinema and missed that one?!

So I have completed all mine. Thanks to everyone for their help.

Those last few really stumped me. Some of them were really hard!!!


----------



## ACA (11 Dec 2008)

thanx MrMan, sandrat, smashbox and other other contributors.


----------



## ACA (11 Dec 2008)

I must just be exceptionally thick...either that or so intelligent, that the answers are beneath my radar (I think its the former unfortunately!!)

Still stuck on
13. N 4 by N McD
14. 7 E in the H
20. 1 S at a T
30. S on Y O 2 F
32. the 40 S of G
34. H B S 16
35. 64 S on a C
38. 1 F in the G
44. L J G. The 9 D Q
46. 24 C in P G
49. H by 9 I N
51. 18 H in a R of G
56. T 1 B E M
59. T, D P D 6W


God, thats looks so bad when they're all put together like that!!


----------



## Smashbox (11 Dec 2008)

13. N 4 by N McD Nearly Four by Nellie McDonald
14. 7 E in the H Seven events in the Hepthathlon
20. 1 S at a T One Step at a Time
30. S on Y O 2 F Stand on your own two feet
32. the 40 S of G the Forty shades of green
34. H B S 16 Happy Birthday Sweet 16
35. 64 S on a C 64 squares on a checkerboard
38. 1 F in the G One foot in the Grave
44. L J G. The 9 D Q Lady Jane Grey. The 9 day Queen.
46. 24 C in P G 24 carats in pure gold
49. H by 9 I N Hurt by the Nine Inch Nails
51. 18 H in a R of G 18 holes in a round of golf
56. T 1 B E M Theres one born every minute
59. T, D P D 6W Templeogue, Dublin Postal District 6W


----------



## Smashbox (11 Dec 2008)

I also must add my thanks, I had a great time completing all that

Thanks to all who helped me in my times of struggle!

My brain really hurt at times!!


----------



## ACA (11 Dec 2008)

Smash box - thanx a mill, at least I'll get a good nights sleep tonight!!


----------



## Smashbox (11 Dec 2008)

I found myself the same, any minute I got spare I had pen and paper in my hand trying to work them all out.

We'll ALL sleep easy tonight


----------



## ACA (23 Dec 2008)

Sorry to be a pest...one left

62. 13/2/2008 G T A I F M


----------



## Caveat (23 Dec 2008)

Is it *G*iovanni *T*rappitoni *A*ppointed *I*rish *F*ootball *M*anager?


----------



## Smashbox (26 Dec 2008)

It is!


----------



## Westie123 (29 Dec 2008)

Hello,
Could somebody put me out of my misery!! I'm stuck on three

8.  1TH

27. the 3 M by AD  (is this a book?)

53. 7 P on a NT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hoagy (29 Dec 2008)

Westie123 said:


> Hello,
> Could somebody put me out of my misery!! I'm stuck on three
> 
> 8. 1TH
> ...


 
One Tree Hill
The Three Musketeers by Alexander Dumas
Seven Players on a netball team


----------



## Westie123 (30 Dec 2008)

thanks hoagy


----------



## gm88 (1 Jan 2009)

Stuck on 2 with the Holly Bough Diffney quiz:

12 G M and T
N N I (gaeilge)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Westie123 (4 Jan 2009)

12 GM  and T   12 Good men and True

NNI  on another internet forum, it was stated that the I should be a 1. The answer given was Nollaig No. 1, a programme on TG4


----------

